# YM1610 valve clearances and torque



## jon_s (Jun 15, 2009)

Please can someone advise me on the following in relation to my YM1610:

1. The correct torque for the cylinder head bolts.
2. The valve clearances.

Many thanks.

Jon


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Jon,

The intake and exhaust valve clearance is .006 cold (or 15.45MM).

I can't find my torque values on your 3T75U engine. 

I believe Danny Parker would be happy to give you the torque sequence and values if you give him a hollar 

205-646-3033 http://www.peq.com/ Parker equipment, Thorsby, AL

Let us know how this turns out.

SHARTEL


----------



## jon_s (Jun 15, 2009)

Shartel,

Many thanks for the info. I'll get in touch with Danny Parker.

A friend who's a motor mechanic will be helping me to replace the cylinder head gasket this weekend. Obviously he's familiar with the procedure generally, but are there any peculiarities about doing this on a 3T75U or have you got any tips?

Regards,

Jon


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah Jon, 

I can't remember which is which on certain models...but be sure the gasket sits correctly orientated to the small steam vent (hole) on the engine deck. 

A few people have put the rear of the head gasket forward which misaligns (and blocks on certain engines) oil and water passages. Otherwise....pretty straight forward repair.


SHARTEL


----------



## jon_s (Jun 15, 2009)

Shartel

Thanks for the tip - I'll take special care to get the gasket correctly oriented.

Jon


----------

